# My humble before and after Gheenoe 15'4" lowsider



## beanamid (Dec 13, 2015)

I know it's nothing more than clean patch and paint but I am feeling pretty good about my progress. I won't likely be doing mods some of you guys are amazing on that - me, I am going to fish a lot  

Thanks for all the great info!!!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Go catch 'em !!!!! Nice job.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Which paint did you use? Looks good!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## beanamid (Dec 13, 2015)

yobata said:


> Which paint did you use? Looks good!


I used rustolem topside primer and paint from Lowes, mainly cause it was $13 a quart, and the boat never stays wet for more then 4-5 hours at a time. 2 coats prime, sanded, 2 coats paint roll and tip, I learned a bunch - this was my first painting attempt.. and the color is battleship grey right out of the can...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I like That Paint and , I Like Lowsiders ... 

Hopefully I will get mine out more this coming year ;-)


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

She cleaned up pretty. Git u some!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Good work! This is what this forum is all about.


----------

